# Fuente variable dual de 1.2V a 30V, 1 Amperio (LM317 y LM337)



## Andres Cuenca

*Fuente variable dual de 1.2V a 30V, 1 amperio*

Con este circuito se puede construir una fuente de poder variable con la que se puede obtener cualquier voltaje entre los 1.2 voltios y los 30 voltios. 

Esta fuente es regulada, lo que indica que puede mantener un voltaje estable en la salida ante variaciones del voltaje de entrada y las condiciones de la carga. La regulación se hace a través de los circuitos integrados LM317 y LM337 que pueden manejar corrientes de hasta 1 Amperio. Para corrientes mayores se pueden utilizar el regulador positivo LM350 o LM338 de 3 y 5 amperios y el regulador negativo LM337 de 3 amperios.

*Funcionamiento del Circuito*

La entrada de la fuente es el primario del transformador, que puede ser a 110v o 220v de corriente alterna dependiendo del lugar . El transformador por ser reductor, entrega 24 voltios simétricos en el secundario. Este voltaje se lleva a un puente rectificador de onda completa formado por los cuatro diodos, los condensadores de 1000uF forman el circuito de filtrado que se encarga de suavizar la señal. Se puede utilizar condensadores de mayor capacitancia para mejorar el factor de rizado. 

Los componentes restantes conforman la etapa de regulación, y se encargan de establecer el voltaje de salida y de eliminar al máximo el voltaje de rizado.

Los  condensadores de 1uF son del tipo tantalio y su función primordial es la de minimizar el rizado.

El voltaje de salida se ajusta por medio de los potenciometros de 2K, se recomiendan que sean lineales, para que así el voltaje de salida tenga una relación directa con la posición del eje del potenciometro.

Los diodos D5 y D6 protegen al circuito integrado cuando los bornes de salida se ponen accidentalmente en cortocircuito.

*Fuente variable de 1.2V a 30V, 1 amperio*

Gracias a la simetría de esta fuente, una versión simple se 1.2 a 30V positivos solo consiste en hacer el lado positivo de la fuente dual, como se muestra en el diagrama.


Dudas?... para eso esta este foro:

Dudas sobre la Fuente variable dual de 1.2V a 30V, 1 Amperio


----------

